# Fly Fishing Lessons in Houston for Belize trip



## T_Sad (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone have recommendations for private Fly Fishing Lessons in the Houston area for beginners? I have just basic knowledge (prob less) and only a few freshwater trips' experience. I am going to Belize in about a month and want to get a crash course of lessons before the trip.

I'll be staying in Placencia, Belize in Mid March and am also looking into guides to book. Anyone have any recommendations for this as well? Blue Horizon http://bluehorizonbelize.com/ looks like a pretty decent operation. I'm staying at Roberts Grove and believe they also do charters as well.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.goodloops.com/

Harry Crofton is a certified casting instructor.

Joe

another source:

http://metroanglers.com/metroanglers/Metro_Anglers.html

http://www.orvis.com/s/free-fly-fishing-lessons/8249?dir_id=22592&group_id=27370&cat_id=50215


----------



## Tx Shallow H2O (Apr 7, 2014)

T_Sad said:


> Anyone have recommendations for private Fly Fishing Lessons in the Houston area for beginners? I have just basic knowledge (prob less) and only a few freshwater trips' experience. I am going to Belize in about a month and want to get a crash course of lessons before the trip.
> 
> I'll be staying in Placencia, Belize in Mid March and am also looking into guides to book. Anyone have any recommendations for this as well? Blue Horizon http://bluehorizonbelize.com/ looks like a pretty decent operation. I'm staying at Roberts Grove and believe they also do charters as well.


Go to Orvis in the woodlands and talk to Jose. Or call. The have casting classes/demos every once in a while.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck and have fun! I was bonefishing in Belize last summer. I learned that bones are A LOT smarter than reds. Either that or the bones I was chasing have already been bombed by a million flies in the past. Maybe both.


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

I have fly fished Belieze. The fish around town and the areas with a lot of tourists can be very finicky. Go with a guide that can cater to your skills. He will probably put you on some mudding (schooling) fish to let you get the feel of a bone first, them go after singles and doubles. You are smart to take some casting lessons prior to going. After your lessons, practice as much as you can putting the fly where you want it. Also, practice casting into the wind, as many of your shots will be into it. The bones typically are not as big in Belize as some other places, but there are a lot of them for a novice to get shots at. Good Luck and tight lines...


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Stacy Lynn at Bayou City Angler.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Steve Soule. 12813526289. Great guy and a really good instructor


----------



## T_Sad (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for responses. I got some time scheduled with Harry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

T_Sad said:


> Thanks for responses. I got some time scheduled with Harry


You'll like Harry. He's a good guy and a helluva fly caster & teacher.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Go see Andy Packmore at Fishing Tackle Unlimited.


----------

